# $1.00 Tip



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Saw, since the last rider app update popped up on my phone I sure did start getting a lot of $1 tips over the normal $3 & $5 tips I was getting.

10 of 22 tips were $1.00 after the update. Before that I had 2 of 65 tips were $1.00 tips.

I'm guessing they made a change in the rider app and $1 pops up first. Thanks Uber.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Saw, since the last rider app update popped up on my phone I sure did start getting a lot of $1 tips over the normal $3 & $5 tips I was getting.
> 
> 10 of 22 tips were $1.00 after the update. Before that I had 2 of 65 tips were $1.00 tips.
> 
> I'm guessing they made a change in the rider app and $1 pops up first. Thanks Uber.


They did that up here as well. On lower fares its .50, 1.00, 2.00.


----------

